# My first Cartier, a Must de Cartier Tank



## GuySie

I graduated almost 2 years ago, and set out to get myself a graduation gift that would signify the event. However, that turned out to be harder than I thought as I didn't really know what I wanted yet and a lot of stuff I liked was very much out of budget - such as the Cartier Tank.

So I was pleasantly surprised when I was browsing the local vintage watch webshops and noticed this little beauty. A Must de Cartier tank in vermeil, handwinding movement, with the classic Cartier dial. And because it's a Must, still within budget. I went to Amsterdam to try it on today and well, it came home with me ;-)


----------



## ec633

It's about time Cartia lifts their game & have some quality dials & hands designs. Not just printed dials on what appears to be on paper like surfaces. IMHO The gold gilded cases are often rubbed off showing the inferior metal substrate.


----------



## GuySie

ec633 said:


> It's about time Cartia lifts their game & have some quality dials & hands designs. Not just printed dials on what appears to be on paper like surfaces. IMHO The gold gilded cases are often rubbed off showing the inferior metal substrate.


Sooooo ... Douche much?


----------



## ohenry2

ec633 said:


> It's about time Cartia lifts their game & have some quality dials & hands designs. Not just printed dials on what appears to be on paper like surfaces. IMHO The gold gilded cases are often rubbed off showing the inferior metal substrate.


 Bit harsh !! Who cares what other people think long as you like it .. I think it looks nice & what's wrong with the hand designs no worse than anyone else


----------



## oxymoron

ec633 said:


> It's about time Cartia lifts their game & have some quality dials & hands designs. Not just printed dials on what appears to be on paper like surfaces. IMHO The gold gilded cases are often rubbed off showing the inferior metal substrate.


That "inferior metal substrate" is sterling silver. You're right, though, that the plating does wear off. The one I bought was replated in rhodium and it looks fantastic.

Congrats OP, you got yourself a classy Cartier piece! Yves Saint Laurent himself had one just like it, as you can see from the famous Irving Penn photo:
Pushing Paint through the Lens | A Photography Blog from the Eyes of a Painter


----------



## carlhaluss

Very nice indeed! I don't get over to the Cartier forum often.

Unfortunately, here in Canada we don't have a lot of access to many quality pre owned watches as you do in Europe. I have had one or two poor experiences buying things online, so I knew that was not the way to do either. So I ended up buying new, which is fine and no regrets.

That is great that you got a Tank with a manual wind as well. They are pretty rare I believe. The watch looks to be in wonderful condition.

I lived in Amsterdam in the early 70s ( yes, that's how old I am  ). I plan to get over there for a visit in the next year or two. I will have to check out the pre owned watches there.

Congratulations, that is a beautiful watch!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## cartierwatchguy

Hello 

I'm on the hunt for a Cartier Must de Cartier Tanks as well.
I know that you posted this quite awhile ago, but do you know the measurements/size of your watch? 
Is it about 23mm wide not including the crown & 31mm in length?
I'm having a hard time imagining how the watch would fit, the measurements seem like it might be too small. 
But it seems to look fine on your wrist, if your measurement are the same maybe the watch isn't as small as it is on paper?

Best

Nicholas


----------



## T1meout

cartierwatchguy said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a Cartier Must de Cartier Tanks as well.
> I know that you posted this quite awhile ago, but do you know the measurements/size of your watch?
> Is it about 23mm wide not including the crown & 31mm in length?
> I'm having a hard time imagining how the watch would fit, the measurements seem like it might be too small.
> But it seems to look fine on your wrist, if your measurement are the same maybe the watch isn't as small as it is on paper?
> 
> Best
> 
> Nicholas


OP's last post dates all the way back to 2014. So, it appears he has left the forum for good. Don't expect a reply from him, but perhaps others can chime in. It would maybe help if you stated your wristsize aswell.


----------



## dlim4evah

Looking great, thanks for the awesome photos.

Here's one from our local watchmaker:







Photo courtesy of Geneva Watch Repair Bay Area Watches


----------



## ccm123

Nice Cartier's!!!


----------



## kangmo

Hi! In case anyone still reading: I also bought a tank must for a minor celebration. It's 29 mm long (including the lugs) and 23 mm across. Goes great with a suit


----------



## Onbrt76

Great choice... nice cartier


----------

